#        1

## mila.auto

!

 ,     . (  ,    ,        )

         6%  .

      (        ).

   :

1.         ?        ,      /     ,   /     ?

2.         . 

,              (       ).        ,  (     ),  ,             .              .          .

    ,  .

----------


## .

> ,


  ,  .     z-. 
         . ,     6% 1,    ...

----------

,   1 .

----------


## mila.auto

.  ,       1.

----------

,     .

----------


## Tori

,      .
       .
 ,             ,     .

----------


## mila.auto

> ,     .


  ,         (  1           ,                1,   ,     ).

----------



----------


## mila.auto

> ,      .
>        .
>  ,             ,     .


                . 
 ,    .            ,     (    )        ,     ,        (     ?).         ,               .    ,             ,             ?      ,       ,          (    ),      ...         ?         ,     .  - ...   ,   .  ,            ?

----------


## mila.auto

> 


      ,   ,       .      ,     .         .   ? ,                (   )   - ,        ?

----------


## Tori

(  62  50)  -    ( 41  62).
        ,  .
       ,           ,  .

----------


## mila.auto

,  .         ,    !

----------


## mila.auto

> (  62  50)  -    ( 41  62).
>         ,  .
>        ,           ,  .


..                   ,    ?   -  ?

----------


## Tori

+  (  /...),        ,     ,   ,   (, ),   ,  /,  .
      .

----------


## mila.auto

> +  (  /...),        ,     ,   ,   (, ),   ,  /,  .
>       .


 ,  .              ?      .

----------


## Tori

.   .

----------


## mila.auto

> .   .


 .    .

----------


## Hausger

.         ,    "  ",     .    .             ,          .

----------


## Tori

> (  62  50)  -    ( 41  62).
> .


,        .

----------


## .

> ,   1 .


 ,  1   .          :Wink:

----------

,    .             .

----------

